# best ways to overcome a Calcium deficiency



## got2loveit (Feb 27, 2009)

guys which is the best way to deal with a calcium deficiency in a organic grow?? i cant find lime stone or garden lime as i cant even translate it to my language to ask for it!! i can find cal mag though will this be a quick and efficient solution?? if i flush with a water with a ph of 7.6 will this be a good way to deal with my problem??? what other ways can i use to quickly fix my calcium deficiency and help my soil not to create lockouts in the future?? if you want to take a look at the plants i have many pics in my journal by my signature!! thanks alot for the help guys...


----------



## Greenisgold (Feb 27, 2009)

Get cal mag as it will help it fast. You can foliar feed with it as well.


----------



## PVFISHBUM (Feb 27, 2009)

Greenisgold said:


> Get cal mag as it will help it fast. You can foliar feed with it as well.


I'll second the Cal Mag vote. Just used it for the first time and it rapidly turned around my ailing ladies now in 4th week of 12/12. Girls are back to lush green state in one week.


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks alot guys!!! i have a suggestion that since im two weeks from harvest to flush with distilled water and apply hygrozyme does anyone know anything on this??? thanks alot again guys!!


----------



## Titan4jah (Feb 27, 2009)

hygrozyme is bomb, i use fulivic, and the hygro tell the end, dosenteffect flav but they finish harder then without by about 15% imo.


----------



## got2loveit (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the reply titan would you be kind enough to check my journal to tell me what u think?? info is vague sometimes like im still not sure if i should use the hygrozyme as im two weeks from harvest!! will only pure H20 fix the prob or do i need some additive like hygrozyme or cal mag?? thanks alot titan


----------



## Ohsogreen (Feb 28, 2009)

got2loveit said:


> guys which is the best way to deal with a calcium deficiency in a organic grow?? i cant find lime stone or garden lime as i cant even translate it to my language to ask for it!! i can find cal mag though will this be a quick and efficient solution?? if i flush with a water with a ph of 7.6 will this be a good way to deal with my problem??? what other ways can i use to quickly fix my calcium deficiency and help my soil not to create lockouts in the future?? if you want to take a look at the plants i have many pics in my journal by my signature!! thanks alot for the help guys...


.
Got2LoveIt..... The pH of the water you are using to flush is too alkaline (high pH). You need water below a pH of 7 to do a good flush at this stage (you need water between 6 to 6.. You may be suffering the cal deficiency because your soil pH being is too high. Adding cal-mag or any other add-in will not correct this - *if the soil pH is above 6.8*
.
Test soil pH with a soil pH meter, litmus paper or an liquid (soil) pH test kit. If your soil pH is 7 (*I suspect it is*) or above - get some bottled water, add one tsp of apple cider vinegar to it - shake well and use to flush. Pour the whole gallon through. Do it only once, wait 24 hours - recheck soil pH. If soil pH is still not below 7, repeat, if below 7 don't.
.
Once, soil pH is under control - boil six eggshells in two quarts of water for 5 minutes. Take off heat, add 1/2 tsp of Epsom Salt, stir, let cool to room temp, strain out the eggshells - give each girl 8 ounces of the eggshell/epsom salt water (poorman's cal-mag) 
.
Hope this helps.....
.


----------



## fat sam (Mar 1, 2009)

if your 2 weeks from harvest then it might not be worth your time, i mean it will take a week or so to see results and by then you should be already be flushing


----------



## got2loveit (Mar 1, 2009)

i know how it happened!! i added too much guano in my compost i added 1000gr instead of 350 and the compost was already hot so i guess my ph is around 5 when i gave them nutes this helped lock up the calcium!! im giving them distilled water now and im foliar feeding with a 0.9%N 0.2%p 0.1%k 0.28% cal 0.12%mg and some other micro nutrients! il foliar feed once more and continue to give distilled water unless u still think i should change my remedy!! ive updated new pics in my journal by my signature thanks alot for the help guys!!!


----------



## carr0t (Mar 4, 2009)

no npk on the leaves only in the soil.... just calmag on the leaves.


----------



## ganjaholic (Oct 31, 2009)

No one has stated how much cal mad to use within a gallon of water as i think i also have a calcium deficiency. i have brown spots on my leaves and have seen that is it calcium def.


----------



## abe23 (Jun 11, 2010)

It depends whether you're using RO water or tap and what kind of medium you're using, but I find that 5ml/gal is a good baseline for cal-mag. The thing with cal-mag is that it's basically calcium nitrate, so you need to be careful or you might end up having way too much N in your solution. Also calcium is immobile, so it gets picked up with water and doesn't really travel within the plant, so you have to apply it consistently for best results. Generally speaking, most potting mixes will have enough Ca, so if you're in soil it might be lockout of some sort rather than straight up deficiency. The Ca in limestone only gets released very slowly and you need to make sure it's ground up very finely. Anyone know what to do for organic grows if you have Ca problems....?


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Jun 12, 2010)

Dolomite lime, it will dissolve in water and is "organic".


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jun 12, 2010)

jack the beanstalk said:


> Dolomite lime, it will dissolve in water and is "organic".


...I agree, rapid released dolomite lime in soil/less


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 13, 2010)

got2loveit said:


> guys which is the best way to deal with a calcium deficiency in a organic grow?? i cant find lime stone or garden lime as i cant even translate it to my language to ask for it!! i can find cal mag though will this be a quick and efficient solution?? if i flush with a water with a ph of 7.6 will this be a good way to deal with my problem??? what other ways can i use to quickly fix my calcium deficiency and help my soil not to create lockouts in the future?? if you want to take a look at the plants i have many pics in my journal by my signature!! thanks alot for the help guys...


add Dolomite Lime to your soil .... u can find it at your local garden nursery .


----------

